# Libraries Folder



## Lengen1971 (21. Nov 2008)

Hi,

jetzt hab ich vor lauter Verwirrung unter den Project-Properties unter 'Libraries'-'Libraries-Folder' etwas eingegeben mit Browse. Vorher war das leer und grau und jetzt kann ich´s nicht mehr löschen und mein Projekt erscheint rot mit Errors.

Wie kann ich den das wieder rückgängig machen? Ich benutze Netbeans.

Danke
Gruß
Michel


----------



## André Uhres (21. Nov 2008)

Wir können einfach ein neues Projekt anlegen und den Quellcode dorthin verschieben.


----------



## Lengen1971 (24. Nov 2008)

Hi André, 

das hab ich auch probiert, hat sich auch was quer-gestellt. Aber mit etwas Geduld hab ich´s wieder hingekriegt (zwar nicht so wie voher, aber er kompiliert wieder)

Danke
Gruß
Michel


----------



## Lengen1971 (25. Nov 2008)

Hi André,

ok, du hast gewonnen. Ich hab ein neues Projekt angelegt und den Quellcode verschoben. Alles andere war nicht mehr zu retten.

Greez
Michel


----------



## André Uhres (25. Nov 2008)

Lengen1971 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi André,
> ok, du hast gewonnen.


----------

